# Cheapest place to buy Electric EG2 Goggles?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You're probably not going to find them cheaper. Keep looking around for online end of season sales and you might get lucky, but by that time they could be sold out. Limited edition EG2's go quick and they're only available for one season.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

LeggoMyEggow said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy Electric EG2 Mission control goggles right now? I have been looking and I cant find them for under $150. Are any online stores having a sale?
> 
> Here's the model I'm Looking for:
> 
> http://www.basenz.com/images/products/Goggles/Electric/09_10/EG2_Mission Control.jpg


Prices are set by the mfg. You're almost guaranteed not to find a LTD goggle on an end of year sale. They actually ARE limited editions, and they sell quick.

Beggars can't be choosers. If you want cheap EG2's, you're going to have to take what you can get.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

There's some people on here I know selling brand new in box Andreas Wiig EG2's if you don't mind that particular 'edition'.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ebay motherfucker!


----------

